

No More Jimmy Wales Safari extension - senorprogrammer
http://patrickgibson.com/projects/nomorejimmywales/

======
twapi
Just click the close button (top-right corner) once - and the banner will
disappear forever (actually until, you clear cookies).

------
gaoshan
I'm working on a node.js port of this.

